
Eventually, An Update Will Make Google News Not Suck At Tech News, Right? - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/16/google-news-tech-section-is-a-joke/
======
brudgers
> _"Rumors of Apple secret launch for 10th anniversary of Apple Stores. Hot
> story? Yep. Bullshit? Maybe, but judging from the smoke surrounding this,
> probably not. Regardless, it’s something everyone wants to know about. And
> yet, it’s story number nine on Google News, waaaaay below the fold."_

Perhaps they use an algorithm which doesn't place a high priority on blogged
rumors because they are using "news" in the journalistic sense.

